# New Pondcast Episode



## Anthony P (Nov 17, 2013)

There's a new episode available for the Pondcast Reptile Show. There has been good feedback regarding the show, but I would love to hear more from anyone on this forum who wouldn't mind checking out an episode. 

Here is a link to our new Episode 7 "Conservation Daydreaming"

http://trtlrm.com/1by4ioj 

If you want to try to win a free prize, answer the trivia question in Episode 6 "Morals/Ethics"

http://theturtleroom.com/blog/2013/08/06/the-pondcast-episode-6/


----------

